# Teichbau zum 2. mal



## karpfenalex (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle


Der 1. Teich war eine GFK- Wanne mit 3000 Liter und es kam wie es kommen mußte.Ein Koi gekauft und ich konnte die Leidenschaft nicht mehr lassen.
Schon bald bemerkte ich ,das 3000 Liter nicht ausreichen werden.
Also die GFK-Wanne ausgegraben und den Teich auf 10000 Liter vergößert.
 

Der Winter rückte näher  und verlief auch ohne ausfälle.
Es stand jedoch fest das ich den Teich nochmal nach 1 Jahr umbauen werde.

Im März wurde ein Filterschacht gebaut 
    


Nächster Schritt war ein Filter aus ein IBC-Container und ein Regenfass zu bauen. 

   

   

Die Abdeckung für den Filterschacht wurde aus Lärchenholz hergestellt

 
Nun kam die Vorbereitung für den Ringanker drann. Alle Steine und Kiesel wurden entfernt
    

 und der Graben für den Ringanker konnte am 19.04 aussenrum gegraben weden. 
Am 20.04 wurden dann der Ringanker Betoniert.35cm B und 20cm stark Rundeisen wurden 14mm verwendet.

    

Der neue Teich hat dann einen Durchmesser von 5,50 m und bekommt eineTiefe von 
1,70m - 1,90m.

Weiter gehts mit dem Teichbau vorraussichtlich am 15.05 wenn ich dann Ulraub habe und dann gibts weitere Bilder und Berichte .

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Manu79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi du Sack.  
Sieht doch schon nicht schlecht aus. Schade nur, dass der Bambus weg soll... Ich würde da zwei etwas flacher wachsende Ahorne hinsetzen.


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Ich finde es gut, daß Alex jetzt endlich die Eisenmatte verarbeiten kann  

Der Filter- und Kammer gefällt mir schon sehr gut


----------



## karpfenalex (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Thomas H.

die Eisenmatten kommen dann sicherlich weg ,sie diehnen nu zur kindesicherung da alle kinder in unserer strasse den Teichbau verfolgen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## herbi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Servus Alex,
endlich rührt sich wieder was im Forum !
Tolle Bilder die du uns da lieferst, vorallem die Filteranlage sieht gigantisch aus. Werde deinen Umbau mit freude verfolgen, da wie du weist ja auch schon am schippen bin! Nur bei mir haberts noch an der Mauer die ich aufstellen muß und vorallem mit dem Anschluß an den alten Teich! 

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag!


----------



## Manuela (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alexander,

hast Du fein gemacht mein kleiner.

Ich komme bald und schau mir das live an.

Bis bald und schön fleißig bleiben.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## karpfenalex (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Danke Manuela

bin ja gestpannt 

ob du das mal live siehst


Gruß

Alex


----------



## karpfenalex (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

Solche Findlinge kommen dann auf den Ringanker

    

Die Finlinge haben einen Durchmesser von 50-70cm
30 Stück habe ich in den lezten Tagen nun Nach Hause geschleppt :crazy: 

Naja mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen  

Gruß Alex


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

Respekt, klasse Arbeit!

Vor allem der Filter. Weißt du schon wie du ihn bestücken möchtest?

Sonst bin ich schon auf die weiteren Bilder gespannt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## guenter (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

prima Arbeit. Viel Spaß damit und keine Algen!


----------



## Mühle (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

sieht schon super aus  , ich bin echt auf die Fortsetzung gespannt  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex
Nicht schlecht was du da bislang hingestellt hast. Bin mal gespannt wie das Ganze wohl aussehen wird wenn du fertig bist.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mike´s Koi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Moin Alex,

geht doch!  


Gruß Mike


----------



## Manu79 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Wo bleiben denn die neuen Bilder, Alex?


----------



## karpfenalex (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi

Am13.05  wurde der Teich leer gemacht und die Fische sind nun in die Zwischenhälterung gegangen.Hier mal 2 von meinen 7 Lieblingen

   

Heute um 17.30 Uhr ist der Container für den Aushub gekommen.
Ich konnte dann nicht mehr Still halten und die ersten 3m³ sind bei Regen bewegt worden.

Weitere Bilder werden folgen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

klasse. halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden

ciao lucas


----------



## herbi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Servus Alex,
du machst ja ganz schön was weg!  

Da muß ich mich aber beeilen wenn ich deine Geschwindigkeit erreichen will. Wünsche dir viel Kraft und viele fleißige Helfer!

*Ich denk morgen an dich, wenn ich beim Fischen bin.* 

Mach weiter so, der wird super, dein Teich!

Habe meine Fischlein auch schon in die Zwischenhälterung ( Regenfass 500 l )gegeben, bei mir kommt der Mauerer am Donnerstag und setzt die Höhenpunkte. Damit ich mal anfangen kann zu buddeln.


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Stimmt Alex;
heute ist der 15. Mai.

Dann liegst du ja perfekt in deinem Zeitfenster  

Morgen kriegen wir dann Bilder? :beeten:


----------



## Koiheini (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Alex vergiss die Erhohlung zwischen durch nicht. Krom oder Hochsitzcola müssen auch mal sein^^


----------



## Manu79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Marco, was ist denn ne Hochsitzcola? Jägermeister mit Cola?


----------



## karpfenalex (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi

Heute wurden edliche Massen mit der Hand geschaufelt. Ein 7m³ und 5 m³ Container sind nun schon Ausgehoben worden.
 



Momentan sind wir bei 1,50Meter  
 


Es fehlen also noch 30cm bis zur gewünschten Tiefe 
Leider mußte ich die Wände bei 1,20m schräg machen da jetzt nur noch Sand kommt
 
 

Wir werden am Freitag sicherlich fertig werden mit den kompletten Aushub und dann gehts weiter mit der Verrohrung 

Hier mal ein Bild wie es im Moment aussieht( Das Vlies soll die geraden Wände vor Regen schützen.)

 

Weitere Bilder werden mit Sicherheit folgen

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Manu79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Ja wie Alex...weiter bist du noch nicht?


----------



## rainthanner (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex, 

wenn du meinst es geht nicht mehr, kommt irgendwo ...........










































einer, der sagt es geht noch tiefer.  


Gruß R ainer


----------



## sigfra (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo....

einer geht noch... einer geht noch rein... oder zu füllen... Container natürlich...


----------



## karpfenalex (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo nochmal

es werden ca noch 10m³ rausgeholt  

Gruß

Alex


----------



## sigfra (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex...

also geht doch noch ein Container... ein GROßer....  : 

viel Spaß noch... 

aber du wirst sehen... das Resultat wird dich dann begeistern...

und uns ja hoffentlich auch... in Form von Bildern...


----------



## Mike´s Koi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Moin Alex,

mal super goil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karpfenalex (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Morgen gehts weiter mit dem Aushub  

evtl kommt dann auch die Verrohrung morgen noch rein  

Bilder werden wieder eingestellt

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## karpfenalex (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo 

Heute wurden nochmal 8m³ rausgeschaufelt  
Und der Bambus ist nun ENDLICH WEG
Morgen wirds eng in der Filterkammer ich hoffe das ich die Verrohrung im Filterschacht hinbekomme 
dann kommt der Ba und Skimmer rein  

hiermal Aktuelle Bilder

    

   

   

   


Gruß Alex


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

das macht ja schon richtig Fortschritte.  
Sieht schon Klasse aus, bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manu79 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex, 

das sieht schon echt klasse aus. Aber steiler bekommst du die Wände nicht hin, oder? Zumindest etwas..dann haste wieder etwas mehr Wasser.


----------



## Alles wird gut (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex!!
Hast Du eigentlich noch mehr Bilder von Deinem Filter und wie er funktioniert(Schema). Wäre Dir dankbar für eine Antwort. Ich verfolge Deinen Teichbau.
Bin selber auch beim Teichumbau.
Wilfried


----------



## karpfenalex (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo 

Heute bei 28 Grad wurde die PVC Folie verlegt.
Nach gründlichen verlegen des Vlieses konnte endlich die Folie verlegt werden.
2 Falten habe ich nun , aber mit diesen 2 Falten kann ich leben.Die kleineren Falten werden noch rausgezogen wenn es Morgen heißt WASSER MARSCH  

Der Bodenablauf wurde mit der Folie Verflanscht und ordenlich mit INOTEC abgedichtet.

Hier mal Bilder vom Stand der Dinge 

    

Bilder vom Filter kommen noch.

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen wenn ich den Hahn vom Unterflurhydranten
öffne   rein Rechnerisch sind es ca 26-28 m³

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Alles wird gut (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Dann wünsche ich dir morgen das alles klappt!!
Legst Du deine Findlinge lose auf den Rand oder mit Mörtel?
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## rainthanner (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex, 

drück die Daumen, wegen morgen. 

*Nicht vergessen, vorher und nachher auf die Wasseruhr zu gucken.*  

...und irgendwie fehlt mir da der Skimmerflansch.  



Fröhliches befüllen, 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## karpfenalex (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Rainer

es wird morgen 20cm unterhalb vom Skimmer und Rücklauf die befüllung gestoppt.Dann wird erst der Skimmer und Rücklauf Verflanscht 

So kann die Folie nicht einreissen  alles so gewollt 

Wilfried

die Findlinge kommen OHNE Mörtel auf den Ringanker 

Gruß Alex


----------



## rainthanner (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Achtung!!!!!!!!

Alex denkt einfach an alles.  

Egal, man kann ihm bald sowieso nicht mehr helfen, weil ihn das Koifieber erwischt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Bravo Alex,
habe heute vergessen dich anzurufen!!

Tolle Sache was du da treibst! Wünsche dir auch alles gute beim Befüllen!!
 Das mit dem Skimmer ist ein guter Tipp! 

Ich folge dir auf großen Schritten, habe heute meinen Durchbruch zur entgültigen Form meines Teiches geschafft ( Tropfenform !! ), bin an der tiefsten Stelle auf 1,40 m! Habe also noch was vor mir! ( nur noch Faustgroße Steine!? )

Werde am WE erst mal für 3 Tage zum Fischen fahren und ganz fest an dich denken.

Alles Gute noch, wir telefonieren nächste Woche mal!!??


----------



## Mike´s Koi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Nu 

Wasser drin??????????? :beeten:


----------



## karpfenalex (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi


Die Vorrbereitungen liefen auf Hochtouren

 

Meine Füße zitterten wie Pudding   Hoffendlich ist alles Dicht!!!???

Dann hiess es Wasser MARSCHHHHH  

   





Der Skimmerflansch und Rücklauf wurden mit allen Mitteln von meinen besten Helfer und Ratschlaggeber Ludwig gemeistert 

  DANKE NOCHMAL LUDWIG


  Nun sind 18 m³  schon mal drinn und der Wasserstand ist nach 12 Stunden immer noch an der Markierung       1 1 
Morgen wird dann komplett gefüllt und der Filter in Betrieb genommen

Weitere Bilder und Berichte werden folgen  

Gruß
Alex


----------



## rainthanner (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

 

Subba, bis hier her.


----------



## Manu79 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Klasse geworden bis jetzt... bin heiß wie Frittenfett ( Zitat eines Freundes von mir ) , wie es weiter geht!


----------



## karpfenalex (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi

Heute wurde das Wasser 5 cm unter normalen Wasserstand aufgefüllt

    


Und wieder alles DICHT!!!!!  

Der Filter wurde bestückt und alles angeschlossen


    

Morgen wird das Elektrische Ordenlich  verlegt

So sieht der Teich im Moment aus

 

Und so kommen dann die GROßEN Findlinge auf den Ringanker
(Hier mal ein kleiner nur zur Vorstellung)

 

Dies wir auf jeden Fall länger dauern,da sie ordenlich und perfekt liegen müßen.

weitere Bilder werden folgen

Gruß

Alex


----------



## herbi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Alex,
ich bewundere Dich!!

Gefällt mir ganz gut!!  

             


Hoffe bei mir funzt auch alles so gut!


Fahre morgen erstmal für drei Tage zum Fischen und dann gehts bei mir weiter! Ich hoffe das du bis dahin fertig bist und für mich da bist!!   : : :


----------



## Alles wird gut (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex
Wenn alles dicht ist dann fällt dir wohl ein Stein vom Herzen,
den kannste ja dann mit auf den Rand legen.
PS.Glaube da brauchste noch einige für.
Und ,Filter arbeitet auch ok?


----------



## Alles wird gut (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

 Hallo Alex!!!
Ist da etwa Baustop?
Manhört nichts mehr.
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## karpfenalex (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

Nach starken Regenfall kann es nun endlich weitergehn 

Ein Teil von den Findlingen liegen nun bereit. 

Morgen wollen wir anfangen die Findlinge auf dem Ringanker zu platzieren 
    



Bilder werden wieder folgen

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Manu79 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex, 

schöne Steine hast du dir da zurecht gelegt!


----------



## karpfenalex (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi

Heute haben wir einiges geleistet und ich finde das es uns ganz gut gelungen ist.

Vorher  



Nacher 

   

   

 

Über Eure Meinungen und Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Mike´s Koi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Super Geil!!!


----------



## rainthanner (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex, 

mach mal eine Aufnahme vom Ganzen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Servus Alex,

mir gefällt es sehr gut, beeindruckend was ihr da auf die Reihe stellt!


----------



## Dieter62 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hy Alex
Das habt ihr ja  hinbekommen, aber eins ist doch nicht so schön und das sind die Betonpflanzsteine passen nicht mehr da hin oder Alex


----------



## karpfenalex (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

@ Dieter62

 Die Pflanzringe werden alle mit Hängepflanzen und Pflanzen die ranken  bepflanzt.

Die habe ich dort hingemacht weil von der Terrasse eine Natursteintreppe
hin soll.

Wenn dort __ Efeu und und und wächst dann sieht man nichts mehr davon.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

das sieht echt super aus! Klasse habt ihr das hinbekommen.
Ein Bild vom ganzen würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mike´s Koi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Alex,


GIBET WAS NEUES??????????????????????????????


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex!

Ganz, ganz toll geworden, Dein Teich! 

So große Feldsteine am Teichrand gefallen mir!

Deine Bilder dürften ruhig etwas größer sein - so max. 800x600 Pixel wären schön!


----------



## karpfenalex (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

Habe heute Nachschub geholt von den Steinen

Es geht warscheinlich morgen weiter damit

Hier mal 2 Bilder mit 800 x 600 Pixel wie es im Moment ausschaut

   

neu Bilder werden dann wieder eingestellt

Gruß Alex


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

bin begeistert von deinem Teich , besonders gut gefallen mir die großen Steine sind bestimmt schwer.

Mach doch mal Bilder von den ganzen Teich.


Schwimmen die Koi schon drin ???



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Mike´s Koi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex was machen deine Finger??????????? :


----------



## herbi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Servus Alex,


----------



## karpfenalex (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo



Die Kois schwimmen seit Mittwoch im neuen Teich

   

   

  Alle sind Wohl auf und man sieht es das Sie sich freuen das sie endlich vom Hälterungsbecken befreit sind.

Heute gehts weiter mit den Steinen 

Neue Bilder vom Teich gibt es heute Abend, wenn wieder neue Steine Ihren Platz auf dem Ringanker gefunden haben .

Gruß
Alex


----------



## karpfenalex (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi @ll

Heute sind wir 4 m vom Ziel entfernt.
Noch 4m und der Teichumbau kann abgeschlossen werden 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder wie es nun am Teich aussieht

   

   

   

   



Über Meinungen und Vorschläge würde ich mich wieder freuen 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Mike´s Koi (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

wie Geil der Teich geworden ist!  

Aber möchtest Du nicht noch einwenig Holz Verbauen?


Gruß Mike


----------



## Manuela (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex
Das sieht ja aus mach weider so
 Gruß Manuela


----------



## karpfenalex (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo und JUHUUUUUUU  

Der Teichumbau ist abgeschlossen  1   1 

Endlich hat die harte Arbeit sein Ende 

Ganz besonders Danke ich Ludwig der mir immer zur Seite stand und mir sehr sehr viel geholfen hat  
Meiner Frau möchte ich auch danken das Sie alles so super mitgemacht hat und uns immer bestens versorgt hat.

Hier mal ein Bild wie es vor dem Umbau ausgesehen hat 
 





Und hier mal ein paar Bilder nach dem Umbau

   

   

   

    

   

   

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Manuela (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

da habt ihr aber viel geschafft.

Sieht Super aus Dein Teich und ich ünsch Dir viele schöne Stunden daran.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Mike´s Koi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Moin Alex,

ist ja super Geil geworden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

ehrlich toll  

Hätte ich gewollt, dann hätte ich bei dir abgeguckt : 

Ich habe das Handtuch geschmissen und mache schon seit Wochen nichts mehr.

Eine tolle Doku von dir Alex.

Danke


----------



## rainthanner (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*



			
				Mike´s Koi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber möchtest Du nicht noch einwenig Holz Verbauen?


 

Hallo Alex, 

hast einen prima Teich gebaut. Ein großer Sprung, vom alten zum neuen Teich.  

Vielleicht hätte ich mit den monotonen Steinen rundherum einwenig gespart. 
Genau wie Mike finde ich auch, dass Holz so einen Teichrand auflockert.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

das ist doch echt prima geworden.
Also mir gefällt der Teich sehr gut. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## karpfenalex (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

Danke  für die Blumen  

Evtl. kommt ja noch ein freitragender Steg hin der 1,5m in den Teich hineinragt
(hab da schon was im Kopf)
Aber nun ist erstmal GENIESEN angesagt und Fische beobachten die nun sehr zahm geworden sind.  

Zur Technik noch was :

1 Bodenablauf
1 Skimmer
1 Kammer  mit SIFI
1 Kammer mit Bürsten ( die den Grobschmutz aufhalten sollen wenn mal der  
                                Sifi überläuft oder die Pumpe vom Sifi defekt ist)
1 Kammer mit HEL-X12mm
1 Kammer mit Aquarock
Rücklauf 2x50mm  die beiden Rückläufe werden gespeist von 1X 10000 Aquamax und 1x Teichmax 7000 
1 Rücklaufleitung ist abgezweigt die mit 50er Zugschieber die TCM-UVC 30watt beliefert.
1 HIHBLOW 40

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Selfmade - Filter 

Am Teichrand wird sich mit  Sicherheit noch einiges ändern  

Bilder folgen wieder

Gruß

von einen Glücklichen

Alex


----------



## Alles wird gut (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex!
Dein Teich gefällt mir!!!
Ob noch Holz dazu oder Steine zuviel das wird sich noch Einpegeln!
Alex ,ich hätte mal gerne ein Foto,wo man sieht wo die Folie endet.
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## Mühle (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Teich   , sieht richtig klasse aus .

viele liebe Teichgrüße

Britta


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex!

Na, da hast Du Dir ja einen Super-Teich gebaut! 
Respekt!

Viel Spaß nun damit!


----------



## karpfenalex (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

@Wilfried

wie soll ich denn nun ein Bild machen wenn die Findlinge schon drauf liegen auf der Folie??

Ich hebe die nicht mehr an  

Die Folie steht ganz einfach hinter den Findlingen hoch ( senkrecht)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Manu79 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex du Karpfen. Ich finde mit dem Teich kannste gut leben. Hat auch lange genug gedauert!  

Ne, im Ernst. Gefällt mir echt gut, was du da gebaut hast.


----------



## herbi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Servus Alex,

Respekt ! 

Uns gefällt der Teich sehr gut, laß dir nun mal ein wenig Zeit und geniese mit deiner Frau und deiner Tochter schöne erholende Stunden. 


Schöne Grüße auch von meiner Familie.


----------



## karpfenalex (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

So heute wurden die letzten Natursteine für die Natursteintreppe gesetzt
    

Also hat sich wieder was geändert am Teichrand  

   

    


Nun bin ich ja fast Arbeitslos am Teichumbau.   

Evtl. kommen noch ein paar Formgehölzer um den Teich.Naja das kann aber noch dauern.

Gruß
Von einen Glücklichen 

Alex


----------



## Manu79 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hi Alex, 

klasse Idee mit der Treppe. Vielleicht würde sich etwas __ Moos in den Zwischenräumen zum Rand hin ganz gut machen. Was meinst du? Womit wirst du die Pflanzsteine bepflanzen, __ Efeu?


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,

die ganze Zeit schon bewundere ich Deine Ausdauer und das gelungene Ergebnis... Auch die Treppe ist echt klasse geworden.  
Für die Ritzen würde ich bei einem sonnig-halbschattigen Standort Thymian empfehlen. Den gibt es in vielen Sorten zu kaufen, er wächst flach, blüht hübsch (weiß oder violett) und riecht angenehm würzig....


----------



## karpfenalex (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo

Es hat sich wieder was verändert am Teichrand  
Schon langsam wird es.
Bilder sagen immer mehr wie 1000 Worte 

   

 

Nun fehlt noch eine Rankei  

Im Moment ist die Sichttiefe schon bei 1,60m derFilter klappt also Prima.
Ein Bild mal von den Fischen und der Sichttiefe

 

Mal sehn was mir noch so alles in den Kopf schießt.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Sieht echt klasse aus Alex


----------



## wonti (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex,
eine wunderschöne Teichanlage hast du dir gebaut.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Koiheini (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

*Super toll Alex  -haschte jut jemacht. Und jetzt haste endlich wieder Zeit für ACDC und Hochsitzcola *

               

 Ich überleg grad wann ich mal iweder buddel


----------



## Kiki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo !
Echt große Klasse ! (Neid!!! ) 
Sieht wunderschön aus ! 
Bin auch gerade am Umbauen, hoffentlich wird´s auch so schön.:beeten:


----------



## karpfenalex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo @ll

Da  nun schon eingie Zeit vergangen ist  zeige ich mal wieder Bilder von den Fischen und vom Teich .

   

   

   

 

Langsam aber sicher wachsen die Pflanzen um den Teich und die Fische haben deutlich an Länge und Masse zugenommen.  

Die Wasserwerte sind alle TOP 

AMONIAK 0
NITRIT    0
O2         6mg
ph         6,9

Der Filter macht 100% seine arbeit  und ich hab Spaß an meinen Hobby  
Ich werde jedoch evtl  noch einen SK mit in die Technik einbringen

Über Vorschläge und Meinungen vom Teich und Fische würde ich mich wieder freuen

Gruß

Alex


----------



## rainthanner (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo Alex, 

ich würde mal sagen: 

Alles im Lot. So soll es sein.   



Zum Thema Yamabuki: 
Da ich den ganzen August frei habe, werde ich mich wohl oder übel ins Auto zwingen und euch "Hinterwäldler" einen Besuch abstatten. Dann klären wir auch das Rätsel um den Yamabuki und besuchen die Wasserschweine.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## karpfenalex (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichbau zum 2. mal*

Hallo an alle

da nun 1 Jahr vom Teichumbau vergangen ist wird es mal Zeit ein  kleines Bilderupdate von meinen Teich und den Kois zu machen.
Bisher läuft alles pervekt,die Fische wachsen gut an und die Randgestaltung vom Teich kann sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen.
Am Filter hat sich nichts geändert da er seine arbeit gut verrichtet.
Es tummeln sich nun 12 Kois in 22500 Liter 
Es  ist 
1 Shusui mit 45cm
1 Showa mit 36cm
1 Sanke mit  15cm
1 Sanke mit  13cm

dazugekommen

Für Vorschläge und Kretik bin ich sehr dankbar

Viel Spaß  bei den Bildern

    

    

    

    

 

Mfg
Alex


----------

